# New puppy- Excessively clingy?????



## Blueslim (Jun 8, 2017)

Afternoon all,

We have had our 8 week puppy for about 4 days now and I am already stressing as to if we have made a massive mistake.

I thought we knew what we were getting into with a V but I fear I have massively underestimated this. he has been really good with toilet training so far and willingly goes to sleep in his crate, sleeping through the night till 0500 with no problems. But the amount of attention he demands has surprised me. Like I just want to be as physically close to you as possible all the time.

I have taken the week off work to allow him to settle. My wife works full time and so do I. I am planning on taking him to work with me (have my own office for him to settle in ). The problem I am finding at the minute is that he just wants to be on top of me all the time. There is no way I could do that as he has to have me in his sight, or he gets very vocal.

We are keeping him in a pen in the kitchen where his crate is. He doesn't show any real interest in toys. I was recommended to feed him from a kong so he develops a Chewtoy habit and enagage his head while he eats. He has no interest in so far, neither on any of the other Chewtoys. When we play with a ball or toy he just goes after me and not the toy. He is also very vocal and if am not in his pen with him where he will just burrow into my lap and he is content.

I've been leaving him for extended periods (30secs) and returning and treating for calm behaviour. But if he is not sleeping he wants to be in my pocket and if he can't see me, he is doing his best gremlin impression.

Is this normal? I know they are clingy, but I don't want to appease this behaviour as I fear I am setting him and myself up for failure because I can't give my full attention every minute of the waking day.

Anything you have done to increase a V toy drive and if my little fellas desire to become part of me is the norm or he is excessively clingy (even for a V! )


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd say that's normal
He is a baby still and will crave and require ALL of your attention.
You may want a crate at your work place so you can actually get work done.
As he gets older he should be more independent, but don't be surprised if he is " attached to your hip" most of the time.
Slowly increase the time he spends alone and he should get used to it.


" _he has been really good with toilet training so far and willingly goes to sleep in his crate, sleeping through the night till 0500 with no problems_" I would also say you are by far ahead of the game with this.


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

If you put yourself in your puppys shoes- he was taken from his mom and siblings and is just getting used to his new 'home'. I can understand how it can be a bit overwhelming but I am sure it will settle down in the next few days. Regarding the toys - our dog was so timid for the first couple days (possibly even a week or so) she just wanted to sit on our laps. She was nervous of everything, however this definitely went away. Now (at six months old) she loves her toys and can't get enough of them! At the beginning we gave her puppy bones and had a ton of different toys. She showed us which ones were her favourite very quickly but that was after a few days of very timid behavior. We also had a kong that we tried feeding her in at the beginning but she wasn't interested. Now at 6 months, we have a ball with food in it and she prefers to eat from it than out of her dish. I think you just need to give him time and be patient. You could try putting peanut butter in the kong instead of food? Might keep him busy for a while, you could even freeze it. 


There are others on this forum that have more experience with V's than I do (I only have one). Trevor's suggestion of crating at your work is probably a good idea. Our girl has no issues being in her crate during the day (we both work full time as well). Just be prepared for spending your evenings with the puppy. Again I can only speak to our experience but she wants to be near us at all times. Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People like to say " Vizsla's like to live on you, not just near you." It's true. Velcro as in attached to you, is what the breed is known for. 
Please be sure to give the pup plenty of attention. But also help her to learn to settle alone. If you have something you need to do, put her up, and do it. Yes, they whine, and throw a fit at first. But it's the only way they learn. 
A 30 minute tantrum isnt going to hurt her.


----------



## Blueslim (Jun 8, 2017)

All thanks for the replies. It's reassuring, I've had dogs before but not experienced a dog that wanted to get in my pockets before! It was a trait I enjoyed about the breed but I wasn't prepared for the 'intensity' of it. I just want to prevent any issues from occurring if I relent and lay around with him cuddling all day and then have to leave him when I actually have to do some work!


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

As a former neophyte vizsla owner (we all started out that way), who is now owned by two of the unique critters...what you're experiencing is completely normal. This crazy breed is like no other...they are very intense in whatever they do - including the need to be in constant contact with their humans. I am ashamed to say that we came very close to giving up on our first V, because of numerous "unique" behaviors" ...we are so thankful that we held on....we have been rewarded with a true family member that is so loving, faithful, and funnier than any sit-com ever televised! I would recommend learning deep breathing techniques to get you through the challenging first six months...about that time your pup will suddenly "get it". Hang in there...you will be rewarded!
"If you own a Viszla, it lives on your head"!


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

He's a normal puppy and by normal I mean nothing on his behavior is a given and just about everything is acceptable but please, don't live him alone or crate him for long periods of time. He needs you.
6 moths ago I "rescued" a 4 months old girl. She had spent most of her life in a crate and with little interaction with her human friends. The young couple worked full time and had little time for her. Naturally, she developed some serious issues.
If you don't have the time, please give him to someone who knows Vizslas and will devote lots of time to his upbringing.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

I have had Vizslas for 50 years but never seen a description of some of their behavior so well written as in this site by "BERTRAND, MEET BREEZE"
Please take the time to read it.


----------



## StasiaY (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm getting a vizsla as a first time owner in June and have been doing a bunch of reading on this forum. I've just read your thread and am curious how your puppy has turned out for you?? 😊


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

This may or may not help but when mine was little and I had to get work done on the computer, I'd let him sit in my lap and he'd settle in and fall asleep. I'd literally work with him sleeping in my lap...of course at one point he wouldn't fit anymore :/

Kong wobbler is a great toy to have him work for his treats. You can also try frozen kong with peanut butter or other treats. 

All V pups are like this so this is completely normal. Good thing is puppies tend to sleep a good amount during the day too.


----------



## Largo (May 8, 2018)

Hi,

We got our V 2 weeks ago and we felt the same way as you did despite reading, researching and experiencing with Vs beforehand.

We also both work full time but never let him be alone for more than 4 hours at a time. When we are not home he stays in a playpen attached to his crate in the garden. He usually sleeps for 2 hours, then whines for 15 minutes and then plays with his toys (or digs in the grass, chew on his crate cover) for 30-45 minutes and finally goes back to sleep.

During the first week, he only wanted to eat from his bowl with us encouraging him to do so. We then introduced the Kongs by showing him how do use them and supervising him. He now loves his Kongs and especially the Wobbler.

As other mentioned, I would give him the first week to settle in his new house and you will soon love everything about your V.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we had a great bonding with Bende one of us always working from home in the first 4 weeks. He has very quickly learnt what he is ok to chew on and what not. Also that if the headset is on parents head it means they are working. Visuals seem to have helped: having the small earpiece was useless for his education, however giant headset sticking out of my head made him learn quickly that it is settle time. He has managed to improve his listening skills to professionalism: by the time he was 4 month old he would sit in my lap at during my 5 am international conference calls. As soon as i said, `take care guys, speak to you tomorrow`, he would wake up, get to his toys and bring one. Once conference call is over, parent can play with him. so there is a whole other chapter how we had to teach him that there is 1. physical work (he was ok with that quickly), 2. sitting, but talking work (learnt it, once he got that headset cable is not for chewing), 3. sitting in front of computer instead of playing with him (that was the longest lead learning item).


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This is a zombie thread..but it reminds me of how precious they are at that age. Wanting to be in your pocket sounds like heaven, personally.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Our Vizsla was very clingy! Gradually she was happy to be in another room with regular checks we were nearby, then happy to be outside with regular ‘checks’ we hadn’t left. She is getting more confident the older she gets 🙂 it is important to not pay too much attention before you leave and after you return. This makes the pup feel it’s normal that you leave and return. 

We also videod her as we left, noticing she cried for 2 minutes max then calmed. But without the video we assumed she was crying the entire time


----------



## rustedduck (Dec 18, 2017)

Im a second round Vizsla owner. My first V was acquired at 5 months and was reasonably calm for a Vizsla. She as since pasted away.
Currently we have a new 14 week old V, and Oh what difference from the 5 month old. Getting up in the middle of the night, shark attacks, making sure it gets plenty of exercise , all the normal Vizsla puppy stuff. We took on a more than we expected or anticipated. 



Chances are you look back on the puppy days favorably. What that puppy grows into is nothing short of spectacular. You will not have any
regrets down the line. Its all very much worth it. Ive owned dogs (mostly Labs) for 40 years, and loved them dearly. But there is nothing
like a Vixsla. I wouldnt go back.


----------

